# Machine Mobility Solution



## John_Dennis (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a very small garage that I share with my wife's car. This means that some of my machines need to move in order to use them.  My solution is to put 2 heavy duty wheels on the back side if each machine and use a handle with wheels to lift and steer the front.  The drill press wheels are attached to the base using the existing column bolt holes. I used scrap metal brackets from a German X-Ray machine that was delivered to a local hospital.  Multi million dollar imaging equipment is well packaged.  The two wheel dolly will work for all of my machines except the lathe. It easily moves my 400 pound drill press.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Shipping support bracket



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cut end off using large hole saw and band saw



	

		
			
		

		
	
 plates fit around column and are strengthened bu two pieces of 1 inch square tube, also from X-ray crate.


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 18, 2015)

That looks like a better way of moving the heavy items. I think the mobile bases have to small of wheels for heavy items. I will have to borrow the idea for some of my tools. Might even make my own steel spoked wheels for older machines.
Jack


----------



## John_Dennis (Apr 18, 2015)

I would have used steel wheels if I could have found some. They don't get shavings stuck in them.


----------

